# Ευχή ή απειλή;



## Count Baltar (Jun 6, 2008)

"Απ' τα σκαλάκια του Ηρωδείου και τη Φανί Αρντάν, διαλέγω Καραγκούνη και Ζινεντίν Ζιντάν". http://http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=26.05.2008,id=12446440,18116712,26008040

Πατήστε τη φωτό να δείτε τι δηλώνει το παιδί!


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Βέβαια, επειδή δεν πρόκειται να το ξαναπάρουμε -και το ξέρει - μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 6, 2008)

curry said:


> Βέβαια, επειδή δεν πρόκειται να το ξαναπάρουμε -και το ξέρει - μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει...



Τσκ τσκ τσκ, ηττοπαθή σας βρίσκω.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Μα γιατί το λέτε αυτό; 
On second thought - που λένε και οι Άγγλοι - αν το πάρουμε και πράγματι το κάνει, ε, ο γυναικείος πληθυσμός δεν θα έχει και μεγάλο πρόβλημα


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 6, 2008)

curry said:


> Μα γιατί το λέτε αυτό;
> On second thought - που λένε και οι Άγγλοι - αν το πάρουμε και πράγματι το κάνει, ε, ο γυναικείος πληθυσμός δεν θα έχει και μεγάλο πρόβλημα




Ε, από την άλλη φορά που είχε ντυθεί βασίλισσα της ομορφιάς, θα είναι μια κάποια βελτίωση.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Αυτό είχε διαγραφεί από τη μνήμη μου!


----------

